

Ask HN: Studies on success vs. hours of work and sleep? - TimJRobinson

Does anyone know of any studies done on entrepreneurs and how much sleep they get and&#x2F;or how many hours they work each day, as well as how much success they achieved?<p>I frequently see anecdotal evidence on here that working more &#x2F; less hours or getting more &#x2F; less sleep will make you more successful but it would be nice to have some scientific basis behind these claims rather than just stories of &quot;this is what worked for me&quot;.
======
Teichopsia
I can't recall the sources right now and I couldn't find a mini thesis (tesina
in Spanish) that I wrote about the subject half a year ago. However, the
research started since the late 1800's - and if I remember correctly - from a
German factory owner. They correlated working hours with productivity, finding
that 40 hours a week is the optimal amount of working time for an employee. *
There was an article on HN around June-August from a fella who did some
research into it focusing it towards developers. * There is research on how
sleep deprivation affects the brain.

Those two may give you enough to look into. I'll owe you the links.

------
prjw
Piotr Wozniaks "Good sleep for good learning" is one of the most comprehensive
articles about sleep out there. You might wanna check out the summary and the
chapter about myths.

[http://supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm](http://supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm)

------
MorningInfidel
I wish I had something to add, but definitely interested to see the data

